# LS MT2 series seat cover options?



## J_E_F_F (Jul 29, 2020)

I just ordered a MT240HE, should arrive from the port staging area in a couple weeks.

Are there decent 'fitted' seat cover options? Something rugged material rather then vinyl/plastic?


----------



## dr clean (Jul 9, 2020)

i just got some for my new savana gmc,,they were like carhartt, very durable,,,a car seat cover will work


----------



## J_E_F_F (Jul 29, 2020)

carhartt material would be ideal, the car sear covers aren't way to big?


----------



## dr clean (Jul 9, 2020)

no you just have to pull them tight around where the seat and back are


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Tractor seat covers come in a variety of shapes and sizes. have a look at TSC or such. I have one on my tractor, Comfortable, slips on easy and has a pocket in the back for odds and ends.


----------

